# Soy lecithin Were??



## dirtsurfr (May 3, 2012)

So if I was in Safeway what isle would I be in to find Soy lecithin?
I go blind when I'm looking for any thing LOL!!
Thanks in advance.
Dirt


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2012)

nah not gonna find it there... least not in the local ones here.. had to go to a health food store........ BUT before you waste the $$ is it to enhance/speed up the pills or edibles? It did nothing for me whatsoever (very high tolerance perhaps this is why) 
you may not have the same experiences as I did


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 3, 2012)

I'm just getting every thing I can out of the herbs and I don't know about high tolerance, I only smoke a gram or two every day could that do it??
Theres a bunch of people here that wants me to show them how to make budder and oils and I want to know what I'm doing


----------



## mike91sr (May 3, 2012)

Health food stores.

The lecithin increases the digestive systems ability to absorb fats. So they make it easier for your body to access the thc. It usually carries over effect-wise into a faster onset with a little bit more strength. I know people who claim my batches of butter were no different with and without lecithin, and others who refuse to eat anything without the lecithin in it because of the increased potency. Our digestive systems all work the same way(save rare-case abnormalities), so it's not that the lecithin didn't do what it's supposed to, but I have no idea why some people don't notice any difference with it. 

You have to put it into the butter AFTER you make it though. 

I follow this recipe: 
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/391756-fantabulous-crock-pot-cannabutter-w.html

except that I cook for 8 hours, not 24, and I put 2oz high quality bud/trim or 4oz low quality trim per lb of butter. Comes out to 40-50 servings per lb, and since most recipes call for 1/4 lb, that's 10-12 servings per batch.


----------



## snew (May 4, 2012)

I would recommend that you look for a non GMO lecithin. A lot of soy is Genetically Modified so you don't need that. Lecithin is a Lipid. Lipids are a fatty acid. It is often is used in cooking as an emulsifier, or bonding agent. Chocolates are creamer, a pudding smoother, etc. Lipids can be mad to form liposomes. It like a bubble that raps itself around something else. It called Liposomal Encapsulation Technology (LET). There has been extensive work with supplements and medicines using LET in recent years. The Lipid is not destroyed by stomach acid and and allow materials that would normally be destroyed by stomach acid to pass right through the stomach and and intestines straight to the blood stream and pass through the cellular wall.
In all methods I've seen using lecithin and cannabis this is attempted with heat. All other methods that I have seen, which are vitamins and minerals work to break down the size of the lecithin creating liposomes and bonding them to the material (I use Vitamin C). This is achieved (at home) through the use of a ultrasonic cleaner, I have read of some who use paint sprayers to break the liposome down even further and have a even better (this is similar to manufactures methods). Here is the basic process I use http://www.racehorseherbal.com/Infections/LET/let.html, just scan down to the video.

Now I've not found anywhere that uses heat for this bounding. As a matter of fact most avoid heat due to it destruction of the medicine. I have research and found one article on LET using alcohol and Stevia with lecithin http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/8O6jTxOW9feOhLIGhTwSOa3p4kz0_QPtO0PuIR1OuNeyB0DowZHm6WbZ1dT6hq5bjDWmqrytKnXfBzo6M1F4AWrgHHs1mV8/ethanol%20in%20liposome%20mixtures.pdfhttp://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/8O6jTxOW9feOhLIGhTwSOa3p4kz0_QPtO0PuIR1OuNeyB0DowZHm6WbZ1dT6hq5bjDWmqrytKnXfBzo6M1F4AWrgHHs1mV8/ethanol%20in%20liposome%20mixtures.pdf

I yet to digest it and frankly think it might be above my pay grade. If you have a chemistry background would look this over it may have cross application.

Thanks


----------



## gioua (May 6, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm just getting every thing I can out of the herbs and I don't know about high tolerance, I only smoke a gram or two every day could that do it??
> Theres a bunch of people here that wants me to show them how to make budder and oils and I want to know what I'm doing


FWIW........... take the extra 10-15$ and rather then buy some lechtithin get 1-2 g of keif this is surely going to increase your high as well.. (and that I can promise unlike the lech


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 6, 2012)

gioua said:


> FWIW........... take the extra 10-15$ and rather then buy some lechtithin get 1-2 g of keif this is surely going to increase your high as well.. (and that I can promise unlike the lech


I took 7 grams of kief put it on a plate and covered it with foil and put it in the oven at 220 degrees for 15 mins.
Took it and mixed it in melted budder and made a batch of Brownies.
It was about the same as crock pot budder in the end results, no bad taste and the buzz was the same.
The difference was it was alot less of a mess and hassle as making crock pot budder with 1/2 oz per cube.


----------



## gioua (May 7, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I took 7 grams of kief put it on a plate and covered it with foil and put it in the oven at 220 degrees for 15 mins.
> Took it and mixed it in melted budder and made a batch of Brownies.
> It was about the same as crock pot budder in the end results, no bad taste and the buzz was the same.
> The difference was it was alot less of a mess and hassle as making crock pot budder with 1/2 oz per cube.




my issue with only using hash or kief is the majority of the cbn-cbds can be found in the leaves-flowers of the plant when using keif (basically it's thc with a bit of green material in it) I am not 100% certain this is the case but from reading a bunch more on this it seems to be the case.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 7, 2012)

It's very confusing and the more I read the more I get confused. 
Theres some good threads on cooking and reasons for doing different things to the herb, but
theres some that you need a PHD to read thru or the person can't stay on track and there for neither can I.
Then there's the BSers that have no idea but have to say some thing just for increesing their post count.
I only know enough to be dangerous ha ha.
cbn-cbds??


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

check out this link drtsurfer.. give me a minute to find the link, but it's a really good read... brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html

who knew that shit site was worth anything, lol...


----------



## DSB65 (May 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html
> 
> who knew that shit site was worth anything, lol...


grasscity get a rope....


----------



## snew (May 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.html
> 
> who knew that shit site was worth anything, lol...


Bad Kitty has the same info here on RIU also https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> grasscity get a rope....


Like hahaha!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Like hahaha!!


 yah, i felt bad posting that link, but i didn't know she was a member here as well. and that thread is chuck full of good info, regardless of what site it's on..


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 7, 2012)

Yea it is I just have to cut back on the herbs when I wanna read it.
I have read thru it all but just couldn't keep up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2012)

Beware of using too much. 

It's near impossible to find non GMO and Soy itself is quite bad for you. The more you eat, the more it effects your hormone levels. You could grow boobs if you wanted to eating Soy. My mother was at a 'health retreat and cleanse' and part of it was a high dosage soy diet. One of the post menopausal women started to find herself pre menopausal after not a very long time and had to stop eating the Soy as it was causing adverse effects. It effects your estrogen levels dramatically.

Beware.


----------



## mike91sr (May 8, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Soy itself is quite bad for you.


It has risks of side effects that aren't fully understood at this point. If you find solid info from verified sources, please share. All that is currently out there on the subject is somewhat inconclusive, often still on-going experiments. The doctors(marketing geniuses) that are claiming solid info and solutions are usually not very respected within their communities and their careers usually don't survive the scrutiny that follows their publishings. 

Soy itself actually has dozens of benefits that are more understood, and less controversial, than any side effects(not saying there aren't any). Caffeine and alcohol are both considered some of the best things for your health, yet they can also lead to side effects that result in death. Moderation instead of overindulgence. I don't think adding a few tablespoons to some butter every now and again is going to cause the same problems that people are having when they convert to soy-based diets.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2012)

Its well accepted that Soy increases your estrogen levels. This is a definite negative for men and often is for women too. Sure, if you use moderation the effects will be small to unnoticable. But a lot of folks eat a few medibles a day, and that's not really a small amount. Also true is that almost all Soy is GMO. And there are many questions surrounding GMO food at this point (never should have been allowed into the food chain at this stage in development, if ever).


----------



## lowblower (May 9, 2012)

some of my friend used to heat hash with a lighter (the outer edge will get toasty yes but u pinch off whatever has become soft so there is still mostly good quality thc in each pinch off the hash) and then sprinkle it in whatever u want. they used yoghurt. they said they were absolutely smashed. takes about 30 seconds to prepare !


----------



## mike91sr (May 10, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Its well accepted that Soy increases your estrogen levels. This is a definite negative for men and often is for women too. Sure, if you use moderation the effects will be small to unnoticable. But a lot of folks eat a few medibles a day, and that's not really a small amount. Also true is that almost all Soy is GMO. And there are many questions surrounding GMO food at this point (never should have been allowed into the food chain at this stage in development, if ever).


I didn't say the estrogen part wasn't true. You said it's quite bad for you, when in reality it isn't. Yes, it comes with good and bad things. From a clinical perspective, that means very little. Everything has pros and cons. Slightly increased estrogen levels, when very mild, cause little/no problems. Low estrogen levels can cause just as, if not more severe problems than high estrogen levels. Besides, high estrogen levels are pretty easily counteracted; raise your testosterone levels(drink whole milk and eat red meat). Animal fat has one of the largest known effects on free t levels. 

Side note, but another similar situation to alcohol/caffeine/red meat: egg yolks have choline in them, enough to actually offset the amount of cholesterol in the yolks that people are afraid of which causes them to eat the less nutritious whites. Yet all of these things will cause serious health problems without moderation. The fact that somebody eats multiple edibles a day means the rules of moderation are no longer going to apply. I'm not saying don't do it, I'm just saying don't be surprised by side effects if you choose to use in excess. Yes, using marijuana all day every day is in excess (guilty as charged).

What ever happened to the food pyramid anyway? Moderation, moderation, moderation. I've been a cpt for a few years now, and I can tell you that about 50% of clients I've had will say 'carbs are bad, I went on a high carb diet and got fat' or 'you need to eat all the carbs you can, when I went on a low-carb diet, I had no energy and got sick all the time' or 'red meat is bad, I started eating it 3x a day and got fat'. See what I'm saying? People go from one extreme to the other, then say that it's horrible because of their single, uneducated, radical attempt at something. The food pyramid has withstood the test of time(for the most part), as opposed to all the ridiculous trendy diets out there. I actually hate the term diet, because it implies that its temporary. I tell people to develop good eating habits in order to gain/lose weight and be healthy, not go on varying diets. /rant lol

I agree GMO shouldnt be used in food production, but neither should carcinogenic pesticides. But without those things, we'd be having a hell of a time getting cheap food. And besides, we're JUST learning about a lot of these things and their side effects (as in recent years, not weeks). It's going to take a good while before we understand long-term effects, and even longer before a solution is found. And like you said, ALMOST all soy is GMO. So get soy that isn't.


----------



## mellokitty (May 10, 2012)

if you live in an area where the people are generally health conscious, you might find lecithin in the vitamin aisle of your local supermarket. 
i used to live in vancouver (crawling with healthnut yuppies) and the local shopper's drug mart had 3 formats of lecithin by 2 brands. now that i live in the boonies, i had to hit 3 health stores before i found any, and the one that i found it at only had one brand.... in granules (which is my least favourite format). (it was non-gmo from NOW! foods which was a bonus......)


----------



## snew (May 10, 2012)

I order my lecithin from Amazon. Shipping and everything $25 for 3lbs (NON GMO). No I don't make that many edibles. I do use a lot of soy lecithin in Liposomal Vitamin C. I consume about 3 tbs a day and well the estrogen has not effected me negatively. You should look at the sunflower Lecithin if your concerned.
Really I not sure that there is any estrogen in lecithin. This is not the whole bean just the phospholipid which does contain phytoestrogen, however, your not eating this stuff by the bowl full. Its a very small component of the lecithin. The benefits of lecithin far out weigh any perceived negative effects of phytoestrogen in the small amount of soy ingested.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 10, 2012)

Living out in the boonies has it's plus side and inconvenient side of no choice to you have to drive 2 hours to find it LOL.
The nice thing is the infomation I can get here!!
I wish everyone to have happy grows and a cart load of good karma, Thanks!


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 29, 2018)

I hear Sunflower Lecithin is preferred over soy. I think that should eliminate many of the concerns discussed here.


----------



## the rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Amazon> free2 day shipping and cheaper than new leaf market


----------

